# Show me a good aberration-themed story hour.



## Kunimatyu (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm curious if there are any Story Hours where aberrations figure very prominently into the course of events. Up to this point, I've only really read Shemmy's story hour, and while it has given me a newfound appreciation for all things 'loth, I'm curious as to what happens when slimy tentacled things take center stage in a campaign.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 18, 2005)

This sounds like a job for BLACKDYRGE

I hear that he has been busy lately, but he loves a challenge.


----------



## Mortepierre (Apr 18, 2005)

This one is for you then. Granted, the PC are only now starting to encounter the 'power behind the throne' so to speak but it has plenty of slimy tentacles I assure you


----------



## the Jester (Apr 20, 2005)

One of my old story hours (concluded, but the story goes on in another thread and then into a current one) has a lot of aberrations in it, though it isn't exactly aberration-themed, per se.

But it has beholders, mind flayers and avolakia playing key parts in a super-nasty dungeon, Bile Mountain.


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 20, 2005)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> I'm curious if there are any Story Hours where aberrations figure very prominently into the course of events. Up to this point, I've only really read Shemmy's story hour, and while it has given me a newfound appreciation for all things 'loth, I'm curious as to what happens when slimy tentacled things take center stage in a campaign.




My second storyhour has a large potential for Psurlons and/or illithids making their presence known. However it'll be some time before that happens, and we're only a few weeks into the campaign so I can't promise that that plot line will develop. I'm hoping it might, but can't promise anything. I am somewhat trying to give center stage to something non-yugoloth this time around.


----------

